# How to create a skip trowel texture (Photos/Video)



## Sir MixAlot

I just wanted to add a couple more *How to Skip Trowel videos* to this guide just in case there's any DIY members out there that want to attempt doing a skip trowel texture on one of their projects. :thumbsup:


----------

